# Black cherry



## Mandolin (Mar 8, 2022)

Posted some pictures a while back of some black cherry logs my neighbor gave me. Started sawing them today.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 8, 2022)

Bet it smells great. Nice gift.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 8, 2022)

Making me want to fire my mill up again and hit some cherry logs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 8, 2022)

Wow, that's some beautiful lumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2022)

Fantastic lumber! What are you planning to make with it? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 8, 2022)

Beautiful stuff

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 8, 2022)

Ewwweeee! Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2022)

That is some RED cherry! Usually looks quite pale when fresh cut.... beautiful...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mandolin (Mar 8, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Fantastic lumber! What are you planning to make with it? Chuck


Live edge slabs, 2-3 inches thick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 9, 2022)

Beautiful cherry, looks like some nice mineral staining in some of the slabs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 9, 2022)

Wow! Those have some great color!
You have plans for the wood or just making lumber to sell?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 10, 2022)

One of the best ways I’ve found to keep the red color in cherry is to soak the wood in alcohol. Anyone found a better way?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> One of the best ways I’ve found to keep the red color in cherry is to soak the wood in alcohol. Anyone found a better way?


Well, I've tried soaking my gut in alcohol. Then EVERYTHING looks a bit red.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> One of the best ways I’ve found to keep the red color in cherry is to soak the wood in alcohol. Anyone found a better way?


Rubbing alcohol?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 10, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> One of the best ways I’ve found to keep the red color in cherry is to soak the wood in alcohol. Anyone found a better way?


I've soaked lots of different plant matter in ethanol, using it as a solvent to pull out different constituents. The color almost always comes with everything else. I'm surprised to hear it's different with Cherry wood. 
I always put my Cherry pieces out in the sun.. the reaction with UV light turns them as dark as you want.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 10, 2022)

Chuck @Nature Man, to help keep the color “fresh”, I have best results with mixing denatured alcohol and shellac. IMHE.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2022)

you don't have to do anything for cherry to maintain its color, it actually gets deeper and better over time naturally.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 11, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> you don't have to do anything for cherry to maintain its color, it actually gets deeper and better over time naturally.


My experience with black cherry has it going to a darker brown overtime line you see in antique furniture. What I'm after is keeping a more vibrant red especially for some cherry bowls that I want to sell. The color red seems to get the most attention and it sells well. Maybe something to due with the color red representing good luck to Asians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Mar 11, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> One of the best ways I’ve found to keep the red color in cherry is to soak the wood in alcohol. Anyone found a better way?


Interesting. As someone asked, rubbing alcohol or denatured? Does the alcohol become colored? I guess you soak the turned piece before applying the finish? How long?


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 13, 2022)

djg said:


> Interesting. As someone asked, rubbing alcohol or denatured? Does the alcohol become colored? I guess you soak the turned piece before applying the finish? How long?


I used DNA and let it soak for about a week. Alcohol will absorb some of the wood color and eventually becomes saturated with water from the green wood. Suggest only using this technique on rough turned pieces and not solid blocks. Must keep in a container with a lid to prevent evaporation. Lastly wear protective gloves because DNA is poisonous and can be absorbed thru your skin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 16, 2022)

I love how cherry ages! Have 3 or 4 pieces left (we sold some to buy painted pieces quite a few years ago) and love the reddish brown it ages to. Our maples age darker too, but that may be the finish!


----------

